# Anyone know what this is?



## michael3

I was assigned to update devices in a house built in 1950ish.

The outlet in question was wire for 120vac. Hot being on strait.


----------



## cdnelectrician

michael3 said:


> I was assigned to update devices in a house built in 1950ish.
> 
> The outlet in question was wire for 120vac. Hot being on strait.


I THINK those receptacles were made so only radios could be connected to them. I read that somewhere on this forum lol.


----------



## michael3

cdnelectrician said:


> I THINK those receptacles were made so only radios could be connected to them. I read that somewhere on this forum lol.


I made an attempt to search but didn't know what to search for. 
Thanks for the input very interesting.


----------



## bkmichael65

cdnelectrician said:


> I THINK those receptacles were made so only radios could be connected to them. I read that somewhere on this forum lol.


You're right, it's an old radio receptacle. You don't see too many of these any more


----------



## michael3

So this house is a small mansion. It is located at the state run hospital I work. I have worked here for about 11ish years and worked about 30 hours total and never noticed these until the update job. It was just one room that had these all of receptacles in this room were these.


----------



## Dash Dingo

I must live in a very very small mansion.


----------



## michael3

Dash Dingo said:


> I must live in a very very small mansion.


I didn't know how to explain it. It has 7 bedrooms converted to offices. 3 full 2 half bathrooms. But it doesn't look like the mansions we see on TV. Lol


----------



## gnuuser

they were used for radios or any other device you wanted to isolate to just a few locations
the purpose was to isolate a device or could also be used in an emergency power system for lighting


----------



## Shockdoc

AM antenna, usually tied to #14 single conductor that spans the attic.,


----------



## retiredsparktech

gnuuser said:


> they were used for radios or any other device you wanted to isolate to just a few locations
> the purpose was to isolate a device or could also be used in an emergency power system for lighting


 They were never listed for anything other than radio antenna use.
The plug prongs were stamped with Antenna and Ground.


----------



## Shockdoc

michael3 said:


> I was assigned to update devices in a house built in 1950ish.
> 
> The outlet in question was wire for 120vac. Hot being on strait.


That predates the 50's , that was an item of the 20's and 30's.


----------



## michael3

Shockdoc said:


> That predates the 50's , that was an item of the 20's and 30's.



this is interesting stuff. i kept one of them.


----------



## michael3

thank you all for your input, these are new to me.


----------



## Shockdoc

I have a couple of those old dual Tslot duplexes in ivory kicking around in near new condition.


----------



## someonespecial




----------



## J_Brown

This may help some... They were kinda pricey and also made for Despard. Was going to post the Arrow-Hart catalog page showing full descriptions and part numbers with my 1966 price sheet showing counts and quantity discounts... but I'm not allowed...:001_huh:

As said before, it's classed as a *Radio Outlet*. Available as either a single recept (aerial/ground) or duplex (aerial/ground-power)._ Receptacles came with plug as part of package. _The following are descriptions from the catalog:

*Single*:
For Aerial and Ground connections. Made of Bakelite. Has slots and plug fingers set at an angle so that it is impossible to reverse Aerial and Ground.
Cat # Cat #
Brown Ivorylite Description
*2147 2147-I *Receptacle and GH Cap

*Duplex:*
For Aerial, Ground and Power. Has divider plate to isolate power and radio circuits. 
Power outlet rating 15 Amp 125 Volt
Cat # Cat #
Brown Ivorylite Description
*2145 2145-I* Receptacle and GH Cap


----------



## adamc

wow, nice..

I never knew that ..that even existed

I'm way into antique radios , electronics and test gear I'll have to pay attention and look out for these.


----------



## fdew

I have been looking for one of the combination AC ? Radio jacks for years. I was at a old engine and tractor show this summer showing my 1947 Kohler light plant and old light sockets and outlets when a man came by and asked if I had ever seen one of the radio outlets. I told him I had only seen them on the web but was looking. He said give my your address and I will send you mine.

Now I need to find a plug to fit it.

Michal, do you have another one you would like to sell?

BTW I just bought this 
http://lbpinc.com/Aerial-Ground-plate.JPG
http://lbpinc.com/Aerial-Ground-plate-2.JPG
http://lbpinc.com/Aerial-Ground-plate-3.JPG

Frank


----------



## robmac85

I have a bunch of the plugs that i got out of my grandfathers shop years ago and i've moved them with me 3 times haha. Ya never know when ya might need them!


----------



## michael3

fdew said:


> I have been looking for one of the combination AC ? Radio jacks for years. I was at a old engine and tractor show this summer showing my 1947 Kohler light plant and old light sockets and outlets when a man came by and asked if I had ever seen one of the radio outlets. I told him I had only seen them on the web but was looking. He said give my your address and I will send you mine.
> 
> Now I need to find a plug to fit it.
> 
> Michal, do you have another one you would like to sell?
> 
> BTW I just bought this
> http://lbpinc.com/Aerial-Ground-plate.JPG
> http://lbpinc.com/Aerial-Ground-plate-2.JPG
> http://lbpinc.com/Aerial-Ground-plate-3.JPG
> 
> Frank


Ahhhh not sure what I did with it now.


----------



## seanmayorga

I'd buy one if the price was right. Very interesting

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael3

seanmayorga said:


> I'd buy one if the price was right. Very interesting
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


I'll look for it today.


----------



## Shockdoc

michael3 said:


> I was assigned to update devices in a house built in 1950ish.
> 
> The outlet in question was wire for 120vac. Hot being on strait.


those devices date to the 1920s and 30s


----------



## michael3

Shockdoc said:


> those devices date to the 1920s and 30s




I guess the building is that old than. I was estimating.... never found the one I kept though.


----------



## JBEB

Never seen those before.


----------



## michael3

Hey who wanted one of these? I just found it.


----------

